# Flat plastic curtain for shower window



## VersaBar (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm looking for a basic item, something that I figured would be more readily available. What I need is a waterproof curtain for a window inside of a shower. But I don't want it pleated, I would like something relatively flat against the wall so it's not blowing in the shower space.

I just had the bathroom re-tiled, the old tile was letting water in around the window, I want to avoid that as much as possible so I figure a curtain will protect it best.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ideally, you have a vinyl window and you removed all exposed wood trim and sill when you did the tiling. It will make the plastic cover more effective if you eliminated all protrusions past the tile.
Short term solution would be to tape plastic over the window so no water hits it.
I'm not really sure they sell plastic curtains, but if they do, get one that goes past the window enough, water doesn't hit it. Once the wall gets wet, you should be able to press the plastic against it and it should keep it tight to the wall.
Ron


----------



## VersaBar (Nov 30, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Ideally, you have a vinyl window and you removed all exposed wood trim and sill when you did the tiling. It will make the plastic cover more effective if you eliminated all protrusions past the tile.
> Short term solution would be to tape plastic over the window so no water hits it.
> I'm not really sure they sell plastic curtains, but if they do, get one that goes past the window enough, water doesn't hit it. Once the wall gets wet, you should be able to press the plastic against it and it should keep it tight to the wall.
> Ron


I had plastic taped up to the old tile because the water was getting in, I was trying to avoid that look this time :thumbup:

I attached a picture of the new tile below, do you think I will have water infiltration issues?

FWIW, the water condenses on the tile above the window and drips down. A bit of water actually finds it's way inside the window (down past the tension rods on each side), but I guess that's OK since rainwater gets in there too. 

The window is a vinyl replacement sitting inside of an old metal track inside the brick veneer. I added some 2X4's and 5/4" around the inside window framing to build it up so that you didn't see a 5 inch border of plastic around the window.

The marble threshold is on a pretty steep angle to drain the water back into the shower. My tile guy grouted everything in with the expectation of me caulking over the grout, which I did. I was under the impression that you don't use grout at all in some places, just caulk, but I don't know much about it.

How does it look?

PS, don't mind the nursery/garden center next door :laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks good! Even better that it's recessed. I would use a tension rod with a plastic curtain inside. Better if you can get a plastic rod as the metal ones will rust.
If you can't find a curtain your size, just trim the plastic.
Ron


----------



## VersaBar (Nov 30, 2010)

My concern with putting the curtain inside was that it would still let water inside the sill area. But if you think the window area is sealed enough, then I'll go ahead and do that.


----------



## Zee 32 (Oct 15, 2007)

I had a similar issue. We just bought a cheap plastic shower curtain, and cut it down to the proper size for the window. No pleats, and it looks good.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

VersaBar said:


> My concern with putting the curtain inside was that it would still let water inside the sill area. But if you think the window area is sealed enough, then I'll go ahead and do that.


I didn't do the work, so I don't know if it was sealed correctly.
The window tile interface should have been silicone caulked.
The edges of the marble sill where it contacts the tile should have been silicone caulked.
The concrete board under the tile should have been waterproofed.
The first 2 items can still be done and should keep water from getting behind the wall if kept up.
Ron


----------



## VersaBar (Nov 30, 2010)

The caulk I used isn't silicone, it was what the tile place recommended to go with the grout. It says "One Part Siliconized Acrylic Latex Caulk". I can try to remove that like you mentioned and use 100% silicone.

We used PermaBase cement board for everything. I did not "waterproof" anything, but I did use silicone all around the PermaBase that was used to box in the window.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

VersaBar said:


> The caulk I used isn't silicone, it was what the tile place recommended to go with the grout. It says "One Part Siliconized Acrylic Latex Caulk". I can try to remove that like you mentioned and use 100% silicone.
> 
> We used PermaBase cement board for everything. I did not "waterproof" anything, but I did use silicone all around the PermaBase that was used to box in the window.


The caulk you were told to use is incorrect.
The spaces I mentioned should* not* have been grouted.
Go to the John Bridges tile forum for a correct procedure on future tile jobs.
The world is filled with idiots and many can be found behind counters.
Not as many as with aprons, though.
Ron


----------

